# Flies for the surf?



## s1rGr1nG0 (Oct 6, 2015)

The family and I will be making a trip to Destin in a couple of weeks. I'll be bringing my fly rod along to do some EARLY morning, (before sun up or at sunrise), wading in the surf. What flies should I consider? I've got some gotchas and crazy charlies but not sure if that's what I should be using.
Any input is appreciated!


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

streamers!!! with a bite guard about 40-50 lbs


----------



## Dunt (Aug 14, 2015)

Clousers, Clousers, and Clousers


----------



## Someday Came (Jul 30, 2011)

Deceivers. Probably look at green and white and pink and white. Get some with weighted eyes to get down closer to the bar. Lady fish and bonito will hit glass minnow patterns


----------



## captken (Feb 24, 2008)

*Do you tie your own?*

A simple Size 1 or 2 white Wooly with a short, hot orange tail is hard to beat for Pompano and Whiting, especially if it is dunked in Shedder Crab oil. This is a really good sand flea imitator.

Mackerel, Bluefish, Jack Crevalle, Blue Runners, Ladyfish and Bonita eat Glass Minnows. Pompano too. Google *Carl Hanson's Glass Minnow*. It is easy to tie, casts well and catches all of the above. If you gotta use a Clouser, go with a light one in mostly white. Most of the minnows in the surf are dang near clear. I don't use many synthetic tying materials but some are great for surf minnows.

An intermediate shooting head makes life easier if there is much surf. On really calm days, a floater will work OK.


----------



## jflyfisher (Jul 8, 2012)

I have been catching small spanish and ladyfish on closer minnows very light green back and white to clear belly….lots of glass minnows around …size 4 is fine


----------

